# Like my new pop-up?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thought I'd share my new pop up and see what people think. It still needs some tweaking, but is energy efficiant. 

Ironstock 07 :: New Pop Up video by Sickie_Ickie - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid65.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid65.photobucket.com/albums/h231/Sickie_Ickie/Ironstock%2007/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@h231/Sickie_Ickie/Ironstock%2007/Newpopup


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Very cute Sickie....I didn't think you did cute
Those kind of props just keep goin' and goin' and goin'!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Occasionally they break down and rebel, but even cute can eventually be scary in the right situation.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, I really like this one! Very lifelike.

Don't let him fool you, folks. SI may have provided the materials for this one, but I'll bet his wife did all the work assembling it.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

AAAAAAAAAAA! That wonderpets music playing in the background duing the popup was very scary!!! LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Even more scary you knew what it was TD! LOL What could be more scary than a turtle and guineapig who talk and a chic that can't pronounce "R"s? (shudder) LOL


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Hey, I really like this one! Very lifelike.
> 
> Don't let him fool you, folks. SI may have provided the materials for this one, but I'll bet his wife did all the work assembling it.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Arg, the Wonder Pets. Even here, I can't escape Lenny, Tuck and Ming Ming too. My daughter's in that phase where she'll watch Wonder Pets all day. I find myself singing the teamwork song even when it's not on.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hahahaha, cute


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

BuriedAlive said:


> Arg, the Wonder Pets. Even here, I can't escape Lenny, Tuck and Ming Ming too. My daughter's in that phase where she'll watch Wonder Pets all day. I find myself singing the teamwork song even when it's not on.


 now thats scary


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

LOL. Sickie he is very cute. My kids love the wonderpets. To the point of making me scream when they sing the theme song cuz its stuck in my head the whole rest of the damn day. UGH!!!! WONDER PETS!!! Ill get you!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL You know you're a parent when...


----------

